# 0x80300002 error when attempting install of windows



## hughcroucher (Aug 27, 2017)

hi, 
so my custom pc was working all fine and everything up until I cleaned the dust catchers (with a dry rag). When I turned it on again, it kept on boot cycling. I managed to fix this by taking out the RAM and putting it back in.

However, when it turned on fully, my SSD seemed to be messed up, in that windows was no longer installed. I downloaded another windows ISO file (windows 10 academic), and made a bootable USB drive. When the computer booted into the installer, I tried installing windows on my SSD (Drive 0 unallocated Space), however I get *'We couldn't install Windows in the location you chose. Please check your media drive. Heres more about what happened: 0X80300002.' 
*
The drive is completely wiped, due to the the delete and format options being greyed out and the free space matching up with total space.

I also formatted my hard drive and attempted to install on that, to the same error.

Thanks


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

Try unhooking any other drives that might be hooked up.


----------

